# Southern Louisiana Duck Hunting



## big nasty 13 (Aug 1, 2016)

Buddy of mine just moved to the Lake Charles area of La, and I was planning on making a trip out to see him this season. Not asking for anyone to drop a pin for me or anything, just wondering how the hunting is in the southern parts. Made a trip this past weekend, and everyone I talked to said that the hunting there is not as good as the northern part of the state, but I would think that the coast would be pretty good out that way. I have a layout boat and my jon boat, just need to stay in places a outboard can go. Any tips and info would be great. Might even have a few spots if anyone wants to tag along.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Aug 1, 2016)

More variety, less mallards. Most of the guys in the Lake Charles area are specklebelly addicts.

And most importantly better food than the northern part!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't know much about the Lake Charles area in particular, but I do know that you have to be careful about "private marsh" along the coast. It is unlike most coastal states where the coast is pretty much all public. In fact it is the opposite as most of the marsh in LA is private. I would just do some research on the area you are planning to hunt.


----------



## amfugl (Aug 1, 2016)

I went to Venice, La last season and ran into issues with the locals about "private land" in the marsh. The hunting was good and shot 5 man limits multiple days. If you call DNR they will say its all Parish land which is public. As soon as the locals see your out of state boat tags they will tell you all sorts of things that aren't true. Pm me and I can help you out if your going to be hunting around Venice, La.


----------



## amfugl (Aug 1, 2016)

I will also be down there either the first or second week of January.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 1, 2016)

amfugl said:


> I went to Venice, La last season and ran into issues with the locals about "private land" in the marsh. The hunting was good and shot 5 man limits multiple days. If you call DNR they will say its all Parish land which is public. As soon as the locals see your out of state boat tags they will tell you all sorts of things that aren't true. Pm me and I can help you out if your going to be hunting around Venice, La.



You got to take that boat ride down the river to escape that.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 2, 2016)

Over 100,000 acres of public marsh south of Venice. Need a big enough boat to navigate 12 miles of the mighty Mississippi. The hunting down there is second to none IMO. Do some research on getting to Pass a loutre wma or delta NWR. Remeber no duck is worth getting yourself killed on the ms river. I'll be down there in January for my annual duck killing.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 2, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Over 100,000 acres of public marsh south of Venice. Need a big enough boat to navigate 12 miles of the mighty Mississippi. The hunting down there is second to none IMO. Do some research on getting to Pass a loutre wma or delta NWR. Remeber no duck is worth getting yourself killed on the ms river. I'll be down there in January for my annual duck killing.


This is so true. Outside of the Atlanic ocean the Mississippi River can be a deadly place to hunt unless you know what you are doing and sometimes that is still not enough.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 5, 2016)

And then there's the fog....


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 9, 2016)

Fog . whats that?


----------



## dfhooked (Aug 10, 2016)

If your buddy lives in lake charles I would wait for him
To cut his teeth in the area. Maybe he meets someone that can get him in a lease. That area of the state typically has great teal season and early season hunting and then tapers off some. Not much public land and some crazy laws on private areas that seem public. If you want info on a pay hunt that doesn't break the bank I can get you a number. Hensouthernpart of the state has great hunting but it is the other side of the state along the Mississippi and with that comes the risks of the river for public grounds. Plenty of good folks on here to help you out. Good luck and bring a fishing pole


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 11, 2016)

I've been on the mighty Mississippi several times at Venice.  You have two very big issues there.  One is the barge/ship traffic.  Those vessels throw one heck of a wake.  The next is pea soup fog.  The marshes right at the Venice area are largely private, but those south of Venice are mostly public.  Great hunting, but it requires boating skills that most don't possess.


----------

